# Batteries: mAh and CDR. Someone simplify it please



## ivc_mixer

I want to get new batteries but not sure what the mAh and Continuous Discharge Rate means to be honest. 

I am running a regulated device, say at 100W (sometimes 60W), coil of 0.15Ohm. Now there are the Samsung 30Q's which have a mAh of 3000 but a CDR of only 15A, then you get the Samsung VTC5A's which have a mAh of 2500 but a CDR of 25/30A.

Which would last me longest?

Most talk on the net when it comes to things like CDR etc. refers to mech mods, I have a regulated device but still want to vape safely but also don't want to buy batteries every 4 months. Need the money for more mods and stuff, lol. But seriously, I don't mind buying new batteries, but what to get???


----------



## zadiac

ivc_mixer said:


> I want to get new batteries but not sure what the mAh and Continuous Discharge Rate means to be honest.
> 
> I am running a regulated device, say at 100W (sometimes 60W), coil of 0.15Ohm. Now there are the Samsung 30Q's which have a mAh of 3000 but a CDR of only 15A, then you get the Samsung VTC5A's which have a mAh of 2500 but a CDR of 25/30A.
> 
> Which would last me longest?
> 
> Most talk on the net when it comes to things like CDR etc. refers to mech mods, I have a regulated device but still want to vape safely but also don't want to buy batteries every 4 months. Need the money for more mods and stuff, lol. But seriously, I don't mind buying new batteries, but what to get???



Get the brown LG HG2 batteries. I have 6 of them and using them in Driptech TS squonk mod. It's a 3 battery squonker. I build very low (.08 - .1 ohm)
and I get almost 12 hours use.

https://vapehyper.co.za/products/lghg2-chocolate-20a-battery


----------



## ivc_mixer

zadiac said:


> Get the brown LG HG2 batteries. I have 6 of them and using them in Driptech TS squonk mod. It's a 3 battery squonker. I build very low (.08 - .1 ohm)
> and I get almost 12 hours use.



Thanks @zadiac, I will try some. But my question still stands, what does the mAh and CDR mean to a regulated mod owner? I assume the higher the mAh, the more longevity it will have as it has more stored power. But what does the CDR do for me? And then why not get Samsung 30Q's, which also has 3000 mAh, same as the HG2's, but a CDR of only 15A versus the 20A of the HG2's?


----------



## Captain Chaos

ivc_mixer said:


> Thanks @zadiac, I will try some. But my question still stands, what does the mAh and CDR mean to a regulated mod owner? I assume the higher the mAh, the more longevity it will have as it has more stored power. But what does the CDR do for me? And then why not get Samsung 30Q's, which also has 3000 mAh, same as the HG2's, but a CDR of only 15A versus the 20A of the HG2's?


MAh is the size of the fuel tank. The higher the MAh, the larger the tank.
CDR is the rate at which the battery can be discharced continiously (within limits of course) See it as the maximum torque in an engine.
Using batteries with a low CDR means it can not deliver what you are asking it to do. Picture a 1.3 litre car towing a big 2 ton caravan up a hill. Not going to happen. You'll overheat and blow up the engine. 

Now do the same thing with a 3 litre turbo diesel. No problem at all. It will give you the power to lug the heavy load up a steep incline without breaking a sweat.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## zadiac

Captain Chaos said:


> MAh is the size of the fuel tank. The higher the MAh, the larger the tank.
> CDR is the rate at which the battery can be discharced continiously (within limits of course) See it as the maximum torque in an engine.
> Using batteries with a low CDR means it can not deliver what you are asking it to do. Picture a 1.3 litre car towing a big 2 ton caravan up a hill. Not going to happen. You'll overheat and blow up the engine.
> 
> Now do the same thing with a 3 litre turbo diesel. No problem at all. It will give you the power to lug the heavy load up a steep incline without breaking a sweat.



What he said


----------



## Andre

True CDRs here. 
Steam Engine site to look at the variables here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

Captain Chaos said:


> MAh is the size of the fuel tank. The higher the MAh, the larger the tank.
> CDR is the rate at which the battery can be discharced continiously (within limits of course) See it as the maximum torque in an engine.
> Using batteries with a low CDR means it can not deliver what you are asking it to do. Picture a 1.3 litre car towing a big 2 ton caravan up a hill. Not going to happen. You'll overheat and blow up the engine.
> 
> Now do the same thing with a 3 litre turbo diesel. No problem at all. It will give you the power to lug the heavy load up a steep incline without breaking a sweat.



Now this I understand! Thank you @Captain Chaos !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SouthernCelt

@ivc_mixer I highly recommend watching Battery Mooch's channel on YouTube. He has a series of videos called "Minding your mAhs" in which he explains battery ratings very well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

SouthernCelt said:


> @ivc_mixer I highly recommend watching Battery Mooch's channel on YouTube. He has a series of videos called "Minding your mAhs" in which he explains battery ratings very well.


This series of videos should be prescribed viewing for all of us. Highly recommended and answers all the above questions and much more.

In terms of regulated devices, the CDR rating of the battery will depend on the max draw of the "chip". This should be stated in the paperwork somewhere although some may not. Rule of thumb do not go lower than 20Amp CDR unless you know your mod can handle less. 

By the way the 30Q's can be used as 20Amp CDR just check the footnotes on the tables @Andre shared above.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Great thread and question @ivc_mixer

Winner explanation and analogy @Captain Chaos


@ivc_mixer , something to add here is that ideally one would want the highest mah and CDR
But on most batteries these variables tend to be inversely proportional. Ie those with the highest CDR tend not to have the highest mah. A tradeoff of sorts.

So its good to get a battery with high enough CDR to meet your vape requirements (from an amp perspective) and then pick from those the one with the highest mah to give you the most battery life.

I also like the LG HG2 brown batts. I am usually no lower than 0.4 ohms, so they cover it from a CDR perspective. And they have a decent amount of mah battery life. A while back Mooch also recommended the HG2 for around the 10 amp mark (0.4-0.5 ohms on a mech)

But if you need more amps (ie very low builds and lots of power) then consider another battery that will give you enough CDR.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

